# Oris Aquis is here!!!!



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

Just picked these up from Fedex today and took some quick photos b-)
ordered on July 3rd, here this morning!

Oris Aquis 43mm date, black ceramic bezel on black rubber strap!



























got the gf a matching pair, but in white and on steel! 36mm Aquis date:



























a "couples" shot:









thought of throwing up a photo with my PO as well for size comparison (PO is 45.5mm)









some initial thoughts:
I like the case design better than the old TT1 Diver dates, but sad to see that this doesn't have the wavy dial (pretty much how the Omega Seamasters lost the wave dial when the new models came out as well).

I really, really like the diver clasp on this one where the strap tucks under. Very comfy rubber strap and has a really good smell (wouldn't go as far as saying it smells like "vanilla", but it does have a sweet smell to it). Also has screw bar lugs, so should the occasion call for me to order custom leather straps, at least i can just unscrew the strap and not use a spring bar tool where potential scratches can occur.

It has cool blue lume, don't have a photo yet since it's too bright here right now.

Watch wears true to size and really hugs the wrist nicely. It also doesn't have the same thickness as the older TT1 Diver date watches so this will be a bit more bearable to wear under shirt cuffs. Can't really comment on the weight since I'm used to heavier watches like the PO and Pam

That's all for nowb-) Time to hit the pool/beach with this baby.


----------



## Khoma (Jan 16, 2012)

Lovely watch mate! I'm always staring at the Aquis when I'm in my friends store....Looks so clean and solid 

Big brother says hello


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

is that the 46mm titan chrono version of the aquis? nice watch too!
i was deciding on this or if i should have waited for the 46mm small seconds aquis..


----------



## Khoma (Jan 16, 2012)

moky said:


> is that the 46mm titan chrono version of the aquis? nice watch too!
> i was deciding on this or if i should have waited for the 46mm small seconds aquis..


It's the Carlos Coste Cenote mate b-)


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

just curious, after observing the aquis for a day, it's +9sec during the first 24 hours. I read that -5/+20sec per day is acceptable, but i don't know if i'm just being anal because my omega is doing about +1sec per 2 days.

should i have the watch regulated/demagnetized/re-adjusted? will probably observe it for a week first


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Afaik if you want to check the accuracy, it should be count in longer period (10days or more). and +9 sec/day is acceptable/normal.
But if 9 sec/day is bothering you, you can regulate it to AD or any local watchmaker. its easy job to do ;-)
btw, very nice and clean aquis.. Congrats


----------



## Tkacik (Jun 11, 2012)

I think about his and hers watches often. Maybe I should do the same for our 10 year anniversary. Great looking pair!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm going to observe the aquis for about a month before bringing it in for a regulation. It's still fine anyhow and a few seconds off is fine, i was just thinking if it got magnetized or something.

the oris aquis is definitely a great pair/couples' watch! very versatile and won't break the bank. I was looking at getting her the 37mm Omega Planet Ocean in white just to match my own Black/Orange PO, but then it would mean I'd have to get myself a Speedmaster to match her Speedmaster reduced. Lol she's still just the gf, not yet the wife


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

moky said:


> I'm going to observe the aquis for about a month before bringing it in for a regulation. It's still fine anyhow and a few seconds off is fine, i was just thinking if it got magnetized or something.
> 
> the oris aquis is definitely a great pair/couples' watch! very versatile and won't break the bank. I was looking at getting her the 37mm Omega Planet Ocean in white just to match my own Black/Orange PO, but then it would mean I'd have to get myself a Speedmaster to match her Speedmaster reduced. Lol she's still just the gf, not yet the wife


+9 is fine and is only 3 seconds out of COSC standards. Not bad for a non chronometer. If it were magnetized, it would be running much faster, more like over a minute fast/day.


----------



## Grumpy Typewriter (Jun 7, 2012)

I just picked up a Diver Date in black (wave dial). I thought about the Aquis but the one available in Melbourne is more of a charcoal colour. Yours looks like a true black which is nice.


----------



## hx_ONG (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice piece mate. Got myself a blue version last week too


----------

